# Good River to catch flatheads



## Cat Master (May 19, 2011)

I am new to area from South La. Looking for a good river or location to catch some big flathead catfish. Does anyone know of some good spots to camp and run lines? Also wana try my luck down noodlin.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

The appalachicola river is where most people around here go flathead fishing, but most all the rivers around here have them in it.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

First off i wouldn't recommend noodling here, we have a high population of gators,poisonous snakes, and large snapping turtles unlike the safe rivers up north were u see all the videos on you tube.
As for flatheads you can find them in Perdido, Escambia and yellow river right here in Pensacola, of course you can find more numbers and larger cats if you dont mind traveling a few hours to get them..The Alabama river, Tensaw, Chattahoochee, and the Apalachicola river are all loaded with some nice flatheads.:thumbsup: And if your looking for some camp sites to run lines check out my Escambia river tour guide video theirs some really good camp sites on there, just clean up and take your trash with you there are some real litter bugs out there..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Cat Master: There are a few public spots on the Choctawhatchee River in Walton County that allow camping. If interested let me know and I will send the details.


----------

